# Canon Powershot 1100IS Review



## ian

http://www.techzine.com/2009/01/14/canon-powershot-1100is-review/
Review by dirtyd86


----------



## JTM

That seems like a solid review. I liked how you mentioned the build of the camera being sturdy and strong. I purchased a Samsung S85 and it performs great yet it feels kind of weak (like one drop and toast). That's some cool stuff on how the blur technology works!


----------



## Calibretto

The SD1100 is an amazing camera. I got it for Christmas and I love it. The Color Accent is a cool feature. Macro shots look AMAZING! and the compact design is really nice.


----------



## ScOuT

Great article...well written

I am looking for a nice point and shoot for my wife's birthday present...you helped me finally decide on a camera.


----------



## DirtyD86

thanks for the feedback guys. there are a few things about the article that bug me, but i guess people tend to be their own harshest critics. next time i write something I will hold off for a few days before submitting it. 

the 1100IS is really an amazing little digicam though. It's rare that I buy something and have this level of satisfaction from it, so I would definitely recommend it to anyone who needs a camera.


----------



## ScOuT

I actually ended up buying this camera for my daughter...her phone pictures are not cutting it anymore. You are right, very nice little camera The picture quality is great for the price and ease of use...absolutely perfect camera for her

My wife bought a Cannon A1000 IS, also a nice camera


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Calibretto said:


> The SD1100 is an amazing camera. I got it for Christmas and I love it. The Color Accent is a cool feature. Macro shots look AMAZING! and the compact design is really nice.



I have it as well and it's a brilliant camera. I agree as well, Macro's look freaking EPIC!

Here's one I took.


----------



## DirtyD86

i'm still buzzing about this camera several months after buying it. it's gotten to a point where i am constantly thinking of new places to go for the simple reason of photographing it


----------



## Ramodkk

Great review man! 

I want one of them so bad!


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Great review man! You can't beat a Canon PowerShot!!!


----------



## Calibretto

DirtyD86 said:


> i'm still buzzing about this camera several months after buying it. it's gotten to a point where i am constantly thinking of new places to go for the simple reason of photographing it



Exactly the same situation for me!

You can visit my dA account at http://cal1br3tto.deviantart.com and all of my photos were taken with the SD1100!


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh god, that just made me want the S1100 more :S

Great shots Craig!

Forget my S700, this Canon has superior picture quality, and it's more portable...


----------

